# Help please! Computer consistently shutting down



## Buddhamon (Oct 7, 2014)

HP Envy h8-1534 PC

AMD Six core FX 6200 Processor

10GB DDR3 System memory

1.5TB Hard Drive

Geforce GTX 660 Ti

My PC randomly started shutting off around a month ago. Opened it up and cleaned it out, kept happening, brought it to geek squad, they cleaned it out more and got rid of some malware, got it back, still shuts off. Took it back again, they cleaned the power supply more and stress tested it but it wouldn't shut off for them. So the guy recommends that I should get a larger case due to my power supply being too close to my graphics card and overloading it. Before I dish out the money for that i'm wondering if anyone knows this would help?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------

